# Dewalt 20v or corded shop vac.



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello all, just wondered what shop vacs everyone uses. When I was given my work trucking came with this ****ty old wet dry no name shop vac. Well after getting a pretty serious shock from it I decided to up grade(after I picked it up from down the block), to the Dewalt cordless one. I have the bigger 18volt at home for doing jobs around the house and love it. However they no longer make that one so I ended up with the 20v but also uses the 18v. I use that shop vac for everything, sucking toilets, traps, water lines before soldering aswell as cleaning up under vanities. I also use just the bucket from it for putting under traps while taking them apart.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I use this one https://www.ridgid.com/us/en/4-5-gallon-portable-vac


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> I use this one https://www.ridgid.com/us/en/4-5-gallon-portable-vac


Ohhhh, that thing is pretty cool, may have to look into that.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

We use these, if it's Nasty chuck the whole thing-20 bucks http://m.homedepot.com/p/Bucket-Head-Wet-Dry-Vac-BH0100/202017218


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

I like my ridgid 4 gallon portable


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Maybe too late but, I like the 18v dewalt a lot. It will vacuum a pedestal trap from the pop up. But for general use I carry the HD vac on a Menards green bucket. It's great for vacuuming out a bowl and tank.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

KoleckeINC said:


> Maybe too late but, I like the 18v dewalt a lot. It will vacuum a pedestal trap from the pop up. But for general use I carry the HD vac on a Menards green bucket. It's great for vacuuming out a bowl and tank.


 Not too late, I have the 18v at home, I loved it. I had some no name pos that shocked me about to death. I went to buy a new one but they don't make that model anymore. So I got the 18/20 volt combo. When it came I looked at it next to my 18v, and it's smaller. It isn't now that it's about 10 toilets through it.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I use this one from Milwaukee http://www.cpomilwaukee.com/milwaukee-0880-20-18v-cordless-lithium-ion-2-gallon-wet-dry-vacuum--bare-tool-/miln0880-20,default,pd.html?start=1&q=vac

It uses their 18v batteries and is really good.


----------

